# Μισθωτήριο κατοικίας gr-eng



## Gogarika (Oct 3, 2014)

Καλημέρα!
Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει κάπου μετάφραση στα αγγλικά του τυποποιημένου μισθωτηρίου συμφωνητικού κύριας κατοικίας;
Ευχαριστώ!!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2014)

Αναφέρεσαι υποθέτω στο υπόδειγμα που κυκλοφορεί σε χαρτοπωλεία και περίπτερα. Από όσο γνωρίζω, δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Gogarika (Oct 3, 2014)

Ναι, σ' αυτό... 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!

Καλημέρα! :)


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 10, 2014)

Gogarika, γεια σου. εδώ Μάικ από ΗΠΑ. 
αν εννοείς υποδείγματα μισθωτηρίων στ'αγγλικά, δοκίμασε αναζήτηση με τις λέξεις RENTAL AGREEMENT, RESIDENTIAL LEASE, ή κάτι ανάλογο.

βεβαιώσου για το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται η μετάφραση (αμερικανοί, βρετανοί, αυστραλοί, τι ακριβώς?) και μετά διάλεξε αναλόγως.

να κι ένα αμερικάνικο υπόδειγμα


----------



## Gogarika (Oct 13, 2014)

Γεια σου, Μάικ!

Κάτι τέτοιο έψαχνα και βρήκα κάτι σχετικό στο ίντερνετ - πιο πολύ ήθελα κάτι για να "πατήσω" πάνω του και να μεταφράσω μετά. 

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 13, 2014)

Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορείς να πατήσεις πάνω σε μισθωτήριο που προέρχεται από χώρα του κοινοδικαίου για να μεταφράσεις το ελληνικό υπόδειγμα. Μπορείς βέβαια να αντλήσεις ορολογία, όχι κάτι άλλο.


----------

